
The Solar Garage Door – A Possible Alternative to the Emergency Generator - curtis
http://curtisb.posthaven.com/the-solar-garage-door
======
westurner
Is it possible to apply the [https://solarwindow.com](https://solarwindow.com)
($WNDW) glass coating to a non-glass garage door?

